# Bug gefunden in der neuen version :)



## Glurak (20. Oktober 2005)

jo beim beenden von wow sagt er mir immer


Interfac\Addons\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:130: stack overflow



jemadn ne ahnung was das sol weil wow lässt sich leider nur mit alt + f4 beenden so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




achja im meinem Profil zeigt er das gold nich an obwohl ich den hacken drin hab.


----------



## B3N (20. Oktober 2005)

Und der Fehler tritt nur dann auf, wenn du WoW beenden möchtest?


----------



## Glurak (20. Oktober 2005)

B3N schrieb:
			
		

> Und der Fehler tritt nur dann auf, wenn du WoW beenden möchtest?
> [post="102167"][/post]​




Ja bisher schon sonst ist mir noch nichts aufgefallen.

achja und irgendwie dtet der auch mein Profi lnihct ab habe mittlerweile rang 4 und bin immer noch rang 3 im herold


----------



## B3N (20. Oktober 2005)

Also Generell werden Daten ja nur aktuell gehalten wenn du dich mit deinem Char einmal im Spiel komplett eingeloggt hast und das Spiel dann wieder normal beendest. (Nicht per Alt+F4 oder Task beenden).

Was für AddOns verwendest du sonst noch?


----------



## Bogentod (20. Oktober 2005)

Hallo

ich habe das selbe Problem das ich WoW nicht mehr beenden kann. Nur kommt bei mir auch gleich nachdem ich ein Char eingeloggt habe eine Fehlermeldung.

"Interface\FrameXML\UIPanelTemplates.lua:7:attempt to index local 'frame' (a nil value)"

Diese Meldung kommt auch wenn ich etwas verkaufe, aufnehme und wenn ich WoW beenden möchte.

Ich bekomme diese Fehlermeldung aber nur angezeigt wenn ich alle Cosmos-AddOn's deaktiviere, aktiviere ich die AddOns bekomme ich zwar keine Fehlermeldung aber ich kann WoW nicht beenden. (PC hängt sich auf bzw. wird nach ca. 1 min das Spiel mit der Meldung "Verbindung zum Server abgebrochen" 

Achja, deaktiviere ich BLASC funktioniert alles problemlos   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG Bogentod


----------



## Crowley (20. Oktober 2005)

Seltsame Sache das ganze. So richtig nachvollziehen können wir das nicht, aber wir werden bald eine aktualisierte Version des Profilers rausgeben, mit ein paar Änderungen, die hoffentlich helfen.


----------



## Rookie (20. Oktober 2005)

ganz nebenbei hab ich immernoch den talent "bug"...
sobald ich mein tree aufrufe springt er zum rechten läufer, zeigt die alten symbole an aber "hinter den symbolen" sind die fähigkeiten des rechten läufers...
noch dazu kommt sobald ich einma mein tree aufgerufen hab, ständig dieses "Profile_GetTalents" oder so... 3 auf einmal im 5sec abschnitt, also aktualisiert er bestimmt meine 3 bäume alle 5sec...
naja, selbst wenn ich den baum schließe kommt das noch
wär toll wenn sich da auch was tut, kann mich dunkel dran erinnern, dass es das schoma gab und ihr das wohl irgendwie hinbekommen wolltet/habt
meine addon liste habt ihr ja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyana (20. Oktober 2005)

oh ja, das ist ein wichtiger Hinweis, das kann auf Dauer teuer werden wenn man sich deswegen verskillt.


----------



## Glurak (20. Oktober 2005)

HIer mal der inhalt meiner addons txt hoffe geholfen zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Blizzard_AuctionUI: enabled
Blizzard_BattlefieldMinimap: enabled
Blizzard_BindingUI: enabled
Blizzard_CraftUI: enabled
Blizzard_InspectUI: enabled
Blizzard_MacroUI: enabled
Blizzard_RaidUI: enabled
Blizzard_TalentUI: enabled
Blizzard_TradeSkillUI: enabled
Blizzard_TrainerUI: enabled
Ace: enabled
AceGUI: enabled
Addon2Cosmos: enabled
AddOnManager: enabled
AH_DressUp: enabled
AH_Wipe: enabled
AlarmClockWrangler: disabled
AllInOneInventory: disabled
AllInOneInventoryKhaos: disabled
AlphaMap: enabled
AlteracCommander: enabled
AltInvite: enabled
Ammolert: disabled
AnkhCooldownTimer: enabled
AntiFader: enabled
ArathiCommander: enabled
ArcaneBar: enabled
Archaeologist: enabled
ArmorCraft: enabled
AssistMe: disabled
Atlas: enabled
Auctioneer: enabled
AuctionIt: enabled
AuctionItBargain: enabled
Auto-Bag: disabled
AutoBar: disabled
AutoBindOnPickup: enabled
AutoBuff: enabled
Autoexec: enabled
AutoMake: enabled
AutoMount: enabled
AutoPotion: disabled
AutoProfit: enabled
AutoRepair: enabled
AutoShoutOut: enabled
AvailableOnly: enabled
BadRep: disabled
bags_and_merchants: enabled
Bag_Status_Meters: disabled
BambyHonorInPercent: enabled
BankItems: disabled
BarOptions: disabled
bc_AspectMenu: disabled
BetterItemCount: enabled
BetterKeyBinding: enabled
BetterWaypoints: disabled
BGAssist: enabled
BGBuddy: enabled
BGFlag: enabled
BGinvite: enabled
Blacklist: disabled
BMRecLevel: enabled
BookOfCrafts: enabled
Bookworm: enabled
BuffAhoy: disabled
BuffOptions: enabled
BuffWatch: disabled
CallToArms: enabled
CashNotify: enabled
CastingBar: enabled
CastOptions: enabled
CastTime: enabled
CensusPlus: enabled
ChanComm: enabled
ChannelManager: disabled
CharactersViewer: enabled
ChatHighlight: enabled
ChatLogger: enabled
ChatScroll: enabled
ChatTimeStamps: enabled
Chronos: enabled
ClassViewer: enabled
cMinimapCoordinates: enabled
ColorCycle: disabled
CombatCaller: disabled
CombatSentryGizmo: disabled
CombatText: enabled
CooldownCount: enabled
CooldownCountAllInOneInventory: disabled
CooldownCountAutoBar: disabled
CooldownCountBarOptions: enabled
CooldownCountDiscord: disabled
CooldownHud: enabled
CorpseInfo: enabled
CritLine: disabled
CT_MailMod: enabled
CT_PetHealth: disabled
CT_PlayerNotes: enabled
CT_RaidAssist: enabled
CT_RaidTracker: enabled
CurrentZoneFix: enabled
DamageMeters: enabled
Decursive: enabled
DefendYourself: enabled
DefenseTracker: enabled
DevTools: enabled
DiscordActionBars: disabled
DiscordArt: enabled
DiscordFrameModifier: enabled
DiscordLibrary: enabled
DiscordUnitFrames: disabled
DivineBlessing: enabled
DuelDatabase: disabled
Earth: enabled
EasyMail: enabled
EnchantingSell: enabled
Enchantrix: enabled
EnhancedFlightMap: enabled
EnhSkinning: enabled
EnhTooltip: enabled
EquipCompare: enabled
EquipManager: enabled
ErrorRedirect: enabled
EventProfiler: disabled
ExamineTarget: enabled
Fetch: enabled
FilterKnown: enabled
Fire: enabled
FishingBuddy: enabled
FixGermanSpellCrits: enabled
FlightMap: enabled
FlightPath: enabled
FreeBagSlots: enabled
FriendsFacts: enabled
Gatherer: enabled
GetLocalizedText: enabled
GFW_AdSpace: disabled
GFW_DisenchantPredictor: enabled
GFW_EnchantSeller: enabled
GFW_ReagentCost: enabled
GFW_ShoppingList: enabled
goodinspect: enabled
GRogueTicker: enabled
GroupButtons: disabled
Gryffon: enabled
Guilded: enabled
GuildedMembers: enabled
GuildedPlayerTracker: enabled
GuildedPluginTemplate: enabled
GuildedTraders: disabled
GuildEventManager: disabled
GuildMailer: enabled
GuildOrg: enabled
Gymnast: enabled
Gypsy_BuffBar: disabled
HitsMode: disabled
ImprovedErrorFrame: enabled
Informant: enabled
InventoryHawk: disabled
IOTH: enabled
ItemBuff: disabled
ItemRack: enabled
ItemsMatrix: disabled
JCSlashCmd: enabled
Jotter-K: enabled
Jubei_LinkToolTip: enabled
Kalented: enabled
KC_EnhancedTrades: enabled
KC_Items: enabled
KC_Items_MasterDB: disabled
KC_RadialButton: disabled
KC_ScheduleKeep: disabled
Khaos: enabled
KillLog: disabled
Libram: enabled
ListFix: enabled
LoadIT: enabled
LoadITmenu: enabled
LookLock: disabled
LootLink: enabled
Looto: disabled
LowValuesAlert: disabled
LuaPad: disabled
Magellan: enabled
MailGrabber: enabled
MailSound: enabled
MapNotes: enabled
MapNotesGathering: enabled
MapNotesNoteGuard: enabled
MapNotesNoteTarget: enabled
MCom: enabled
Merchant: disabled
Meteorologist: disabled
MiniMapButtons: enabled
MinimapZoom: enabled
MobHealth: enabled
MobileFrames: enabled
MobInfo2: enabled
Modifier2Sell: enabled
MoneyFrameNuker: enabled
MonitorStatus: enabled
MonkeyBuddy: enabled
MonkeyQuest: enabled
MozzFullWorldMap: enabled
MyAcePerc: enabled
myAddOns: enabled
MyBags: enabled
myBindings: enabled
myDebug: enabled
myReloadUI: enabled
Necrosis: disabled
Notepad: enabled
OpenBags: disabled
Opium: enabled
OutfitDisplayFrame: enabled
PartyCombatGizmo: disabled
PartyQuests: disabled
Phoenix: disabled
Pizza: disabled
PoisonMaster: disabled
Possessions: enabled
QuestAnnounce: enabled
QuestHistory: enabled
QuestHistoryMap: enabled
QuestLogLevelPatch: enabled
QuickLoot: enabled
QuickMountEquip: enabled
Radar: disabled
RangeCheck: enabled
ReagentData: enabled
ReagentHelper: enabled
ReagentInfo: enabled
Recap: disabled
Relinker: enabled
ReloadUI: enabled
Reputation: disabled
ReputationMonitor: disabled
RestReminder: enabled
RogueHelper: disabled
RogueSmartAttackPlus: disabled
SCT: enabled
Sea: enabled
SellValue: enabled
ShardTracker: disabled
SheepDefender: enabled
SheepWatch: disabled
Shootenanny: disabled
ShowLevel: enabled
SizeUpGizmo: disabled
Skininfo: enabled
SKMap: enabled
Sky: disabled
SocialMods: enabled
SpellAlert: enabled
SpellReagentCount: enabled
StatusBars: disabled
StunWatch: enabled
TackleBox: enabled
TalentSafe: enabled
TellTrack: enabled
Thottbot: disabled
TipBuddy: enabled
Titan: enabled
TitanAmmoPlus: disabled
TitanAtlas: enabled
TitanAuctions: enabled
TitanChatLoggerUI: enabled
TitanCombatBench: enabled
TitanCritLine: enabled
TitanDefense: enabled
TitanDurability: enabled
TitanEmoteMenu: enabled
TitanExitGame: disabled
TitanFactions: enabled
TitanFriendsX: enabled
TitanGuild: disabled
TitanHonorPlus: enabled
TitanItemBonuses: enabled
TitanJB_Roll: enabled
TitanMail: enabled
TitanMainMenu: disabled
TitanModMenu: enabled
TitanMoneyPlus: enabled
TitanNameToggle: enabled
TitanPetXp: disabled
TitanPortals: enabled
TitanPvPStatus: disabled
TitanQuests: disabled
TitanRecap: enabled
TitanRegen: enabled
TitanSkills: enabled
TitanTracker: disabled
TitanWaterboy: disabled
TitanWinMode: enabled
TitanXPBar: disabled
TitanXPStatus: disabled
TooltipsKhaos: enabled
TotemStomper: disabled
TrackerToggle: disabled
TrainerSkills: enabled
UngoroGatherer: enabled
vDefender: enabled
VeriFly: enabled
VisibilityOptions: enabled
WarlockUI: disabled
WarsongCommander: enabled
WatchYourBack: enabled
WaterboyLoc: disabled
WavData: enabled
WeaponRebuff: enabled
WIM: disabled
WorldMapInfo: enabled
WoWKB: disabled
ZoneLevel: enabled
ZoomMap: disabled


----------

